# Question about PowerOak solar panel



## alltimegreat (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm very new to prepping and not very good with wiring and electrical things.

I ordered this generator with a solar panel. The output works fine and it powers devices up to 1000w.

However, I tried using the solar panel for the first time today but it didn't work. Does the setup in the pictures look correct or I am missing something?

I had previously fully charged the generator using a wall outlet. Is it possible that the input field on the generator was showing 0000w because the generator was already fully charged?

It was quite cloudy today but I was expecting the connected solar panel to trigger at least a watt or two just so I know it's working.

Any information/advice would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alltimegreat said:


> I'm very new to prepping and not very good with wiring and electrical things.
> 
> I ordered this generator with a solar panel. The output works fine and it powers devices up to 1000w.
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for this setup?


----------



## alltimegreat (Jan 24, 2021)

Slippy said:


> How much did you pay for this setup?


I don't remember. I'll look it up if that's relevant to answering my question. Is it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If it's showing 0watts input either it's fully charged, or it's turned on and won't accept a charge.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Turn off the DC and AC on and see what happens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alltimegreat said:


> I don't remember. I'll look it up if that's relevant to answering my question. Is it?


I think its relevant. What did you get, what did you pay and is there a better solution to your situation?


----------



## alltimegreat (Jan 24, 2021)

Slippy said:


> I think its relevant. What did you get, what did you pay and is there a better solution to your situation?


It's a Power Oak generator with a lithium battery. I wouldn't say I have a situation. I just want to have a convenient backup plan in place in the event of a long-term power outage. This model is used by many people who live off grid.

I think the issue with the 0000w is that the generator was already fully charged. I'll try recharging it with the solar panel once the some of the charge is gone.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Plug something in for a while and pull the charge level down some. That should cause any solar input (or even a plug-in AC charger) to get current to flow to charge it back up.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Slippy said:


> I think its relevant. What did you get, what did you pay and is there a better solution to your situation?


Found it, about $1500. https://www.amazon.com/MAXOAK-Inver...generator&qid=1611589279&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-8

With it's battery it would have enough power to run my refrigerator for about 40-48 hours assuming it's 1000 watt inverter can handle the refrigerator's start up surge which is doubtful. You'd need a 1500 watt inverter to reliably cover the start up surge of most modern refrigerators.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You think you are going to power your fridge for 40 hours on a 200 amp-hr battery?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

alltimegreat;2087397This model is used by many people who live off grid.[/QUOTE said:


> Nope I don't use this for off grid living. Sometimes the best approach is the basic approach to a simple problem. This breaks and there is no way you can save any part of it or fix it to make it limp along.
> Average household wall outlet is 15 to 20 amps times voltage equals wattage your inverter needs to be if you are running a single device. Never buy an inverter unless it can hold at least 15 amps.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Weldman said:


> Nope I don't use this for off grid living. Sometimes the best approach is the basic approach to a simple problem. This breaks and there is no way you can save any part of it or fix it to make it limp along.
> Average household wall outlet is 15 to 20 amps times voltage equals wattage your inverter needs to be if you are running a single device. Never buy an inverter unless it can hold at least 15 amps.


Receptacle ratings mean nothing in terms of load. Does a 7w night-light lamp need 15 amps to run?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Elvis said:


> Found it, about $1500. https://www.amazon.com/MAXOAK-Inver...generator&qid=1611589279&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-8
> 
> With it's battery it would have enough power to run my refrigerator for about 40-48 hours assuming it's 1000 watt inverter can handle the refrigerator's start up surge which is doubtful. You'd need a 1500 watt inverter to reliably cover the start up surge of most modern refrigerators.


Thanks Elvis!

$1500 would get a pretty nice inverter generator which would be much more practical for the OP to do what he is trying to do.

But hey, I get the fact that solar is "renewable" and I support anyone building an extensive solar power system...One day I hope to do it myself...but the point is what the OP is trying to do is not a good use of resources.

I may be wrong but....


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Receptacle ratings mean nothing in terms of load. Does a 7w night-light lamp need 15 amps to run?


True but when you got only 2 receptacles better pick your fight of what you are going to plug in cause you don't buy one of these to plug night lights in. People buy something like this to power up more than what you can get out of a vehicle inverter you buy at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have noticed that these types of power packs are heavily marketed with emphasis on the watts output and very little (if any) attention paid to the internal battery capacity. Yeah, OK. Maybe this thing can power your refrigerator, but for how long? Folks need to look closely at the battery capacity and do the math. In most cases you would be much farther ahead to buy a gas powered generator. It takes a lot of battery capacity and solar panel wattage to run refrigerators and freezers unless you are willing to do a lot of fooling around rotating loads and such.
And connecting a 100 to 150 watt solar panel will take DAYS to recharge a depleted battery.


----------



## alltimegreat (Jan 24, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Elvis!
> 
> $1500 would get a pretty nice inverter generator which would be much more practical for the OP to do what he is trying to do.
> 
> ...


I live in an apartment building in Europe. There's no way I could use a gasoline-powered generator on the balcony due to the noise and the smell.

I didn't choose the solar-powered generator for environmental reasons.

This is meant to be a convenience in the event of a longer-term power outage. I can cook food, boil water, use a space heater, use my phone and computer, keep lamps on, etc.

I understand I won't be able to run all appliances on this, but I'll certainly be better off than without it, and better off than people who don't have any off-grid power source.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Try running your fridge on it and report back.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

When I get another generator to replace my old Honda gas model, it'll be a propane model run off a bulk tank.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

65mustang said:


> When I get another generator to replace my old Honda gas model, it'll be a propane model run off a bulk tank.


It's what I do. 
I live off grid and propane is what I use when all else fails. Diesel heater fails turn propane heat on doesn't require electricity to heat and can burn clean for most part, 4 days of less than ideal sun crank propane generator up. Screw storing and having gasoline everywhere, carburetors clogging up and short life span engines. Would go with diesel gen set soon as I can get that fixed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

2 thumbs up for LP Gas (Dual Fuel) Generators. 

These so called small output "Solar Generators" don't seem to have what it takes yet...Cost vs. Performance wise.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> You think you are going to power your fridge for 40 hours on a 200 amp-hr battery?


A lithium 200 amp 12v battery contains about 2,400 watt hours of usable power without dropping below 10% SOC. My full sized energy star rated fridge uses 1400 watt hours a day. So yes, with some basic effort to not open the door too often I can get at least 40 hrs off that battery.

Now if the "generator" used lead acid batteries I wouldn't want to drop below 50% SOC then I wouldn't want to run my fridge over about 24 hours on that "generator".
My 10 cu/ft chest freezer uses 700 watt hours a day so could go even longer.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

alltimegreat said:


> I live in an apartment building in Europe. There's no way I could use a gasoline-powered generator on the balcony due to the noise and the smell.
> 
> I didn't choose the solar-powered generator for environmental reasons.
> 
> ...


With that 1000 watt inverter and smaller battery you're going to need to really limit any plans to cook food with it. Maybe run a 700 watt microwave for a few minutes occasionally. Instead for any heating I'd suggest a propane stove.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I make my next Million $ (And NO, I saved very little from the last Million...! :vs_mad:...) I'm hiring @Elvis to help me with my Solar Power Systems! :vs_shake:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Slippy said:


> When I make my next Million $ (And NO, I saved very little from the last Million...! :vs_mad:...) I'm hiring @Elvis to help me with my Solar Power Systems! :vs_shake:


Just let me know.


----------

